# VFAA state indoor results?



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

Its been over a week since the scores should be in. Is the results going to be posted anytime soon?


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

:wink: Are trying to cause trouble? You should know by now it takes longer to organize the state scores of about 80 shooters than it does to organize 100's of scores of the multi state mid-atlantic sectional! Just because most of the state shooters shot a few weeks earlier doesn't mean anything....... I hope that doesn't  the issue.

All kidding aside, I'm sure Kendall or whomever is getting it together is doing their best......


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

Should be within the next day guys.


----------



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

thank you thats all I needed to know:wink:


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

any scores yet?


----------



## frank_jones (Mar 2, 2006)

*vfaa state shoot*



blondstar said:


> any scores yet?


do we get bonus points for waiting this long.


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

frank_jones said:


> do we get bonus points for waiting this long.


At least five more for Xs:teeth:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

frank_jones said:


> do we get bonus points for waiting this long.


At this point does ANYONE really care about the results now? It's old news now so it's not worth talking about. There's a window of opportunity to generate interest maybe motivating some to join and shoot next year or maybe join this year. That time has passed........


I just checked and the results are posted on the VFAA web site.............. There were only about 63 shooters. Not much interest evidently.


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Kstigall said:


> At this point does ANYONE really care about the results now? It's old news now so it's not worth talking about. There's a window of opportunity to generate interest maybe motivating some to join and shoot next year or maybe join this year. That time has passed........
> 
> 
> I just checked and the results are posted on the VFAA web site.............. There were only about 63 shooters. Not much interest evidently.


Where are they at on the site, I can't find them, no comments please:teeth:


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

blondstar said:


> Where are they at on the site, I can't find them, no comments please:teeth:


Google VFAA and it should come up under results. The page I had saved to my fav's would not bring it up. Nice shooting Lisa :thumbs_up


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

http://www.vfaa.org/Tournaments.html


----------



## barebow52 (Nov 7, 2007)

63 shooters is not a good turnout at all. I think the vba state indoor had over 180 shooters


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You all must have forgot about that 80 ft of snow that was laying around during that time. :embara:


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

barebow52 said:


> 63 shooters is not a good turnout at all. I think the vba state indoor had over 180 shooters


63 shooters is not a great turnout, but the VFAA is still a young organization and we are gaining in numbers every year. The VBA did have over 180 shooters but they had 4 locations to choose from and had much better weather that weekend. As far as the late posting of the scores, I am looking into it and am truelly sorry for the late posting. 

As a young organization we are still learning some of the ropes. Atleast I am. Anywho, I hope everyone that shot in the State and Mids had a wonderfull time and be sure to come out and enjoy the State Animal, Open and Field Championships this spring and summer. 

Take care,

Kendall


----------



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks Kendall for all you do for the vfaa keep it up.:wink:


----------

